# Catching Reds with Jalapeno Peppers



## GatorBait (May 14, 2008)

Ever heard of catching RedsusingJalapeno Peppers as bait???? Me either...... Check it out!


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

thats pretty wicked.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I might have to try iton some schools this fallwith some other fruits and vegetables! That jalapeno probably works like a topwater plug.


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

That's crazy, but hey, if it puts fish in the boat, that's all that matters


----------

